# Turning North Korea Into A No Man’s Land



## Flanders (Apr 26, 2017)

Hundreds of weapons were fired across the sea in Wonsan, North Korea, in the military demonstration​http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2017...sea_in_the_military_de-a-99_1493202618765.jpg

Kim prepares for war: North Korean leader takes the salute as his army fires rockets and torpedoes at mock enemy warships during country's 'largest ever' live-fire artillery drills
   By Ekin Karasin and Dailymail.com Reporter

   Published: 06:23 EDT, 26 April 2017 | Updated: 12:59 EDT, 26 April 2017​ 
Kim Jong-Un's army fires rockets at mock enemy warships | Daily Mail Online​
*If the little fat guy is serious about war he better start teaching his people to sing this oldie:*

​


----------



## mamooth (Apr 26, 2017)

Interesting. Looks like a lot of their self-propelled artillery, a tank chassis with a 122mm, 130mm or 152mm howitzer on it. But none of their biggest pieces, the M-1978 or M-1989 170mm models. Nobody really knows why NK made a 170mm artillery piece, as there's no Chinese or Russian gun in that caliber. The USA does own one. We captured it from the Iraqis, who captured on from the Iranians, who bought it from NK.

It's really not the case that NK could "flatten Seoul". Only their M-1978 guns can reach Seoul. They don't have many of those, their rate of fire is abysmally slow (about 1 round every 3 minutes), accuracy stinks, and all NK artillery has major problems with dud shells. They can do a lot of damage, but "flattening Seoul" is a fantasy.

And any artillery massed in the open like that is a big easy target for aircraft.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 26, 2017)

Their short range rockets can reach Seoul is the problem.

Their artillery will flatten the US camps and villes along the DMZ.


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood (Apr 26, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> Their short range rockets can reach Seoul is the problem.
> 
> Their artillery will flatten the US camps and villes along the DMZ.




Not strange that you are so happy about that fact.


----------



## usmbguest5318 (Apr 26, 2017)

If Trump and his generals "play it right," Kim Jong Un could secure an enduring place for the DPRK and himself in history as the first nation/person to be utterly defeated in war without the enemy ever having set foot in the country.  I would rather like to see him achieve exactly that.


----------



## pondsbb (Apr 26, 2017)

If anyone is interested in Biblical prophecy concerning such events, this is interesting.

Sent from my RCT6303W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## tycho1572 (Apr 26, 2017)

I still can't believe something wasn't done sooner. The issues with NK should have been dealt with years ago.

I'm glad we finally have a president who isn't afraid of addressing difficult problems.


----------



## fncceo (Apr 26, 2017)

pondsbb said:


> If anyone is interested in Biblical prophecy concerning such events



Pretty sure the word Korea is never mentioned in Torah.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 26, 2017)

Jimmy_Chitwood said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Their short range rockets can reach Seoul is the problem.
> ...


How did he express happiness?


----------



## Flanders (Apr 27, 2017)

tycho1572 said:


> I still can't believe something wasn't done sooner. The issues with NK should have been dealt with years ago.


*To tycho1752: Exactly. It was not done sooner because Democrat traitors were well-entrenched throughout the government by the end of WWII.  Generals Patton and MacArthur, among many others, knew that Communism had to be defeated on the battlefield. Everything they said about Communism applies equally to Islam.*

Democrats protected Communists throughout the Cold War —— most notably during the Vietnam War. Thanks to Democrats using the same tactics that protected American Communists, today’s loyal Americans have two enemies lunging at their throats. 

*XXXXX*​
   Finally, with General MacArthur’s warning duly considered, it could be too late to kill one rabid enemy let alone both:​
There are those who claim our strength is inadequate to protect on both fronts, that we cannot divide our effort. I can think of no greater expression of defeatism.

       If a potential enemy can divide his strength on two fronts, it is for us to counter his efforts. The Communist threat is a global one. Its successful advance in one sector threatens the destruction of every other sector. You cannot appease or otherwise surrender to communism in Asia without simultaneously undermining our efforts to halt its advance in Europe.

Douglas MacArthur's Farewell Speech to Congress : 'Old soldiers never die; they just fade away.'​
There Is No Pleasure In being Right About Democrats


----------



## frigidweirdo (Apr 27, 2017)

Flanders said:


> Hundreds of weapons were fired across the sea in Wonsan, North Korea, in the military demonstration​http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2017...sea_in_the_military_de-a-99_1493202618765.jpg
> 
> Kim prepares for war: North Korean leader takes the salute as his army fires rockets and torpedoes at mock enemy warships during country's 'largest ever' live-fire artillery drills
> By Ekin Karasin and Dailymail.com Reporter
> ...



Seems Trump is diverting attention away from his problems, and Kim Jong Pang Pang is doing what he always does.


----------



## Flanders (Apr 27, 2017)

(VIDEO) North Korea Releases New Video With U.S. Aircraft Carriers Exploding & White House In Crosshairs

(VIDEO) North Korea Releases New Video With U.S. Aircraft Carriers Exploding & White House In Crosshairs | American Military News​
*Turning out the LIGHTS in North Korea is a better video  than Kim’s:  
*


https://tse3.mm.bing.net/th?id=OIP.OZjl1c_w6zs0Baci4G5W_AEsDh&pid=Api&w=240&h=181


----------

